
Houseparty offers $1m reward for proof of sabotage - maxbaines
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-52101421
======
m11a
I'm not sure this matters. It's a very strong gesture that they're highly
confident their systems were not compromised, but the word is already out:
"Houseparty has poor security and leaked your passwords"

It's kinda hard to come back from that, unless media print a correction with
the same enthusiasm as the initial reports.

------
aaron695
Seems organic to me.

All tweets I found had legitimate accounts behind them.

A cynic might say Houseparty has offered the reward because they know they
don't have to pay and for PR.

There wasn't much news media about it before the reward.

~~~
calmworm
I had similar thoughts. I hadn’t even heard of Houseparty until now.

------
lonelappde
It's terrible that clickbait mass media is complicit in this smear campaign,
repeating FUD claims without evidence or attempting investigation.

------
albertshin
direct link to the tweet:
[https://twitter.com/houseparty/status/1244827034406121472](https://twitter.com/houseparty/status/1244827034406121472)

